# Does anybody else think the anasci avatar looks like rich Piana



## Daveyjones (Mar 4, 2013)

Season 2 Leaving Humanity Behind: Episode #3 MUTANT MEALS with Rich Piana - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 4, 2013)

Well i can only answer for myself. maybe the tats? Will say this he looks great .
Last time I saw him was back in cali after he won the cal in like 98-99. 
Don't think I remember him having any ink back then. Nice guy... T


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 5, 2013)

Speaks pretty well- really sounds like a straight shooter


----------



## COVS (Mar 5, 2013)

Interesting guy


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 9, 2013)

Kinda resembles avatar with hat.. Sounds well spoken though.


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 10, 2013)

I remember seeing him in the gym alot about 15 yrs ago. Very softspoken cool dude. I remember he and Tom prince(not training together) were in that gym alot along with a handful of guys doing nationals .Prince used insane poundages and got hurt alot. Piana trained very methodically and controlled. Hmm guess we know which method provides longevity in our world. I think he looks better now than then . lIke the fact that time has only hardened his hardcore. T


----------



## 49ER (Mar 10, 2013)

His videos on YouTube really motivate me I think he looks good hes pretty athletic even with all that muscle


----------

